# Slingshot Shooting BareBack Sideways Shooting



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This style of shooting might be more for the experienced shooter. Shooting sideways BareBack has a Risk to it and if you do not have the Tecnique down. If you try this use safe ammo such as rolled up aluminum foil and or gum balls and limit the extent of your pull. All shooting here is with Tex Shooter small diameter tubes and Raycarl Super Pouch and also 5/8 marbles. Looks lile this will be my final post for a while anything else to come will likely be Fast Draw Shooting.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome dgui !! I will try it of course very carefully, still never hurt the hand and I don't want to, shooting this way ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought I had Posted a Video here today Will have to repost when I Can access MY Laptop


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

...what can I say besides these 4 emoticons??

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i need to try bareback shooting one day. ( :mellow: H, get your mind out of the gutter :rolling


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Just made one and it works perfectly, thank you dgui


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i need to try bareback shooting one day. ( :mellow: H, get your mind out of the gutter :rolling


 I cant help it, My brain is all ways on Tilt.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> ...what can I say besides these 4 emoticons??
> 
> Cheers ...Q


Thanks, So glad you Like!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Arturito said:


> awesome dgui !! I will try it of course very carefully, still never hurt the hand and I don't want to, shooting this way ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Theres no doubt you can pull it off.

This is just one more possibility for slingshot shooting if a frame ever gets out lawed.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Got that info a little too late but thanks...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> Got that info a little too late but thanks...


My apology for being so slow.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Always fun to watch your shooting arts :thumbsup:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> Always fun to watch your shooting arts :thumbsup:


No Fork No Hand Hits Here either Turn and Tweak.

Glad you enjyed the video.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Darrell: You have more courage than I....great technique!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Darrell: You have more courage than I....great technique!!-


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tradspirit said:


> Darrell: You have more courage than I....great technique!!


Im a Cream Puff.

Thanks,

Dgui


----------

